
What is the best statistics text for experimental physicists? - physics_s
I am an experimental physicist and don&#x27;t have much idea about statistics. At some point, I feel the need to learn it. Would like to hold reading group and learn it together with other group members. Could you help me with finding a good statistics text book for experimental physicists?
Thank you all...
======
qubex
The Art Of Probability For Scientists And Engineers by Richard Hamming

